# A Few AMNPS Quesitons If I May...



## graystratcat (Dec 27, 2011)

Greetings y’all!

I have to tell ya, I’ve read enough on this forum about the AMNPS and about Todd to know that I now have to have an AMNPS.  Seems like an extremely versatile addition to the smoking tool kit.  Wanting to ask a few questions though and pick the extremely knowledgeable collective brains of the forum. 

1.   The AMNPS seems like a great tool for cold smoking, although I’ve read where folks are using it for hot smoking as well.  My primary plan for using the AMNPS (and I’m sure I’ll come up with other ideas as time goes on) is to use it in my Master Forge for cold smoking cheese and possibly other cold smoke items like salt, peppercorns and chilis.  I may even try cold smoking some BBB with it.  My question is; does anyone know if the AMNPS will produce enough heat to keep my Master Forge at a decent cold smoke temp (70-90 degrees) if ambient is around 40-60 degrees?

2. I can’t seem to find the exact dimensions of the AMNPS.  The reason I ask is that I’m also thinking of using it in my Weber Performer when I use my rotisserie.  I’m hoping it would fit in between the 2 charcoal baskets next to an aluminum drip pan.  My thinking here is I’d get TBS from the AMNPS instead of using soaked chunks on top of the hot charcoal.  Just wondering if there’s going to be enough room in the Weber for a drip pan and the AMNPS.  Looking at Todd’s website, it shows the 6x6 and the 6x8 AMNS but doesn’t list the actual size of the AMNPS.  Judging from the web picture I’m thinking the AMNPS is about 6”x8” or 6”x10”?

3. I thought I read somewhere on the forum that Todd is out of stock on the AMNPS but for the life of me I can’t find that post.  Does anyone know if this is true and if it is, do we know what lead time is?  Perhaps Todd can answer this if he has time?

4.  I see that there was a discount coupon for SMF members but I also read that the coupon SMF$10 has expired.  Does anyone know if there is a current coupon available?

I am REALLY looking forward to getting one of these!

Thanks in advance for your input!

-Salt


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2011)

All these questions are best answered by Todd and I'm sure that as soon as he sees this he will respond.


----------



## graystratcat (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Al!


----------



## big casino (Dec 27, 2011)

I have another question to add to the mix, do you have to use AMZN sawdust? cause I recently accidently  bought 80lbs of saw dust and I would like to use it b4 I buy any more lol


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 27, 2011)

GrayStrat Cat

My AMNPS is 5 1/2 X 8 - I am not sure if I have a test model as I have been one of Todd's testers but  I think it is pretty close. I dont have a reference on the temp issue as I live in CA . I use mine for hot smoking all the time

Todd was out of stock until yesterday. He got 50 of them welded up yesterday and filled his backorders. 

Big Casino

The sawdust is a little finer grind but since you have 80 # you can certainly try it. Just make sure what you have is safe to use. No glues or compounds from particle board or processed wood.  You can always get a cheap blender to chop up the dust if it is too thick


----------



## graystratcat (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Scarbelly.  You said that he got 50 welded up yesterday to fill back orders - which is a good thing - but do you happen to know if that leaves him any inventory on-hand or is he still working through his back order list?

If anyone else could address the other questions in my first post it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## big casino (Dec 27, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Big Casino
> 
> The sawdust is a little finer grind but since you have 80 # you can certainly try it. Just make sure what you have is safe to use. No glues or compounds from particle board or processed wood.  You can always get a cheap blender to chop up the dust if it is too thick




oh yeah I bought them from a local spice co. that deals with smoke houses and home sausage makers\hunters they sell #40lb bags of saw dust for right around 12 to 15 bucks depending on what type, hickory or mixed, I was used to seeing the same amount at prices of $30 or more else where, I sent the wife to buy me some dust, and little did I know how big of a bag of  #40lb of saw dust really was, so I said well since they are that cheap get one of each.....when i saw the bags i was like HOLY SHI...


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 28, 2011)

GrayStratCat said:


> Greetings y’all!
> 
> I have to tell ya, I’ve read enough on this forum about the AMNPS and about Todd to know that I now have to have an AMNPS.  Seems like an extremely versatile addition to the smoking tool kit.  Wanting to ask a few questions though and pick the extremely knowledgeable collective brains of the forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## graystratcat (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Todd! 

Really looking forward to using your product!

-Salt


----------



## gfishertx (Jan 9, 2012)

Aw, Dang!  I didnt know there was a coupon for SMF members!  I just ordered my AMNPS Package #3 10 minutes ago and now I see this :(



MES 30 will arrive Wednesday, AMNPS hopefully shortly thereafter.



Have had 2 Brinkmann verticals (charcoal / propane) and although they worked ok, I had to get the MES after getting one for my parents and using it at Christmas.  Brinkmanns were given away on Craigslist this weekend to make room for the MES! 



Greg


----------

